# Longmont Cube Open 2017



## Joel2274 (Dec 14, 2016)

So I just signed up for Longmont Cube Open 2017 which will be my second competition. I'm not hosting this competition, but I didn't see the hosts post anything about it and its on January 7th which isn't that far away. Anyway, anybody else going besides me yet? I only see 2 out of 80 registrations so far


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 14, 2016)

its been like that since it was announced... get your stuff together...


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 14, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> its been like that since it was announced... get your stuff together...


What do you mean?


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 14, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> What do you mean?


not you, the organizers of the competition
you can't just have no people being added to the competitors list when they pay for the comp and not explain or update people whats going on


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 14, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> not you, the organizers of the competition
> you can't just have no people being added to the competitors list when they pay for the comp and not explain or update people whats going on



Ahhhh ok. Yeah that happened with my first competition. When I registered it took maybe 1-2 weeks for my name to show up on the list. 
Anyway, are you gonna be there?


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 14, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Ahhhh ok. Yeah that happened with my first competition. When I registered it took maybe 1-2 weeks for my name to show up on the list.
> Anyway, are you gonna be there?


no
apparently colorado isn't close to where i live

and wtf? 1-2 weeks? dude this is unacceptable


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 14, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> no
> apparently colorado isn't close to where i live
> 
> and wtf? 1-2 weeks? dude this is unacceptable



Ah srry you can't come.

And yeah the time to wait for the list to show up is kind of a bummer. Not sure if its the organizers though or the WCA site.


----------



## Joel2274 (Dec 18, 2016)

Quick update. They got the registration list up to date and it looks like JRcuber is gonna be there


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 6, 2017)

Longmont Hype anyone?

Imma be there, can't wait to meet you all!


----------

